# Autobahn LPG/Service Stops for Motorhomers



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Below is a handy list and map of service stations/truckstops on or just off the Autobahn.

The facilities particularly relevant to motorhomers being...








- Motorhome service point








- Restplace/overnight parking.








- LPG

http://www.autohof.de/index2.php?language=de&category=030400

http://www.autohof.de/index2.php?language=en&category=010100










Pete


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Good sites PeeJay, thanks.

Germany is just the best, well for me anyway :wink: .


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you used any of these PJ :?: 

I have tried to avoid Autobahn stops from the security point of view, it seems to tempting to the low lifes to cruise around at two in the morning looking for foreign vehicles to break into knowing the owners will not be able to call for assistance easily.

Or is this just being too cautious :?:


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for this. Very useful and straight into my Motorhome useful files file!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Losos said:


> Have you used any of these PJ :?:
> 
> I have tried to avoid Autobahn stops from the security point of view, it seems to tempting to the low lifes to cruise around at two in the morning looking for foreign vehicles to break into knowing the owners will not be able to call for assistance easily.
> 
> Or is this just being too cautious :?:


We all have to make up our own minds whether we're comfortable with those potential 'issues' of staying overnight on European motorway services, the information is there if anyone chooses to use it at their risk.

I use the map/info more as a handy guide for LPG availability and Motorhome service points when travelling.

Pete


----------

